# 2010 Prius IV



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Yes, I'm still looking! lol
Looking at a 2010 with 85K miles on it. 
Asking price is $6700.
This seems a bit low. 
I'm asking Prius owners what they would ask the seller about the car? Is there anything specific besides questions like the battery and title I should ask?

I'm not interested in people who don't like Prius to respond. We get it, you don't like them, so what, we don't care! lol


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> Is there anything specific besides questions like the battery and title I should ask?


Three things: maintenance records, maintenance records and maintenance records. In addition to those, just like with any other used vehicle, pay attention to all sights, smells and sounds.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Battery diagnostic and replacement records


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Coyotex said:


> Yes, I'm still looking! lol
> Looking at a 2010 with 85K miles on it.
> Asking price is $6700.
> This seems a bit low.
> ...


That's low, at least compared with west coast. Such a Prius would be priced between 9 and 10 grand here.

There isn't a lot of point asking sellers questions about their car - everyone turns into a consummate liar when selling a vehicle. Ask for evidence of service history. i.e. if the seller claims x has been replaced, ask to see proof. And if you have the vehicle's VIN you can go on toyota.com and see the car's service history carried out at Toyota dealers.

If you don't know what to look for in a used car, I'd recommend having it checked out by a mechanic.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> Yes, I'm still looking! lol
> Looking at a 2010 with 85K miles on it.
> Asking price is $6700.
> This seems a bit low.
> ...


Why guess? Haul that Prius up to a Toyota for a full inspection of everything.

Yes it will cost you a couple of hundred but you will know exactly what you are buying.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Buyer beware, that's a low asking price here in my market. I've owned 2 priii and both were solid. In my experience I judge the person selling it also in addition too the car. If I don't like you I won't buy your 🚗


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Coyotex said:


> Yes, I'm still looking! lol
> Looking at a 2010 with 85K miles on it.
> Asking price is $6700.
> This seems a bit low.
> ...


2010s have oil burning issues at higher mileage. The 2015s have redesigned pistons and piston rings so no oil burning.
All Gen 3s have issues with clogged EGR systems so cleaning out the complete EGR System and installing a high quality oil catch can is recommended. Clogged EGR systems lead to premature head gasket failure.
2010s are fine if you know what you're getting into and take preventive measures in advance.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Get VIN # and run a Carfax report.
https://www.carfax.com/vehicle-history-reports/
I did Uber 5 year in NYC with a 2010 Prii IV "leather" seats, leather wrapped steering wheel, heated seats.
ZERO issues, 50 mpg all day, everyone was comfortable.
Tough, low maintenance, work horse: the reasons many fleet buyers chose Prius including police departments worldwide








Ukraine &#127482;&#127462; ⤵








Berlin &#127465;&#127466; ⤵









This poor three-ton Mercedes off-roader suffered the wrath of an angry hybrid Toyota.⤵
https://carbuzz.com/news/how-did-a-crash-with-a-prius-utterly-destroy-this-mercedes-g500-4x4Weighing in at 6,556 pounds, the Mercedes is a monster compared to the Prius, so what happens when the gargantuan SUV and the aerodynamic hybrid collide? Well, apparently the Prius KOs the Mercedes


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

open the oil cap and smelly if smells burnt run away. Ask oil change records at least every 10k Drive into bad roads listen if sway bar links make noise. When going 4 mph if whistles like shhhhh its the original battery no need battery diagnostic.

many of the battery diagnostic places will say your battery about to die regardless of mileage to skim your money.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Great stuff folks! Thanks! I'll let you know how it goes after I look at it!


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

UPDATE: I test drove the car. I didn't care for the guy selling it. When I shook his hand, it wasn't a firm handshake (strike one). He has had the car since October 2019. He bought it for his wife, but she wants a mini van because of the kids. I checked the oil and the dipstick had clean, fresh oil on it. He said he gets it serviced regularly. He's had it for 5 months, how often could he have serviced it? (strike two). He also said someone from Seattle was looking at it. Huh? Seattle? We are in Indianapolis, that seems strange as well. 

The hood looked a wee bit off color from the bumper, no matter from which angle I looked at it. I pointed that out, he said that's just the way it is. It was made that way. I also notice the space between the bumper and hood on the passenger side wasn't consistent. Those two things made me think the hood was replaced, but I don't know and he said it wasn't. (strike three). 

It did seem to drive ok, and the guy was pleasant enough, but I wanted to test him. He said he had to get rid of it because he doesn't need 3 cars. He said the lowest he would take would be $6500. I told him I would call back in a few hours and let him know. About 2 hours later, I sent a message saying "because of all the unknowns with the car, the best I could do would be $5700 cash and I would take it off your hands today". I figured I would get a counter offer. Nope, just a "no thank you, I can't do that." 

I'm not having (almost) buyer's remorse yet, but but there is something telling me maybe this wasn't the deal for me.

I also just saw that this guy has had this car listed at that price since Dec 16th. Hmmmm......Something not right here.

That's my story and i'm sticking to it! Thanks for all you're help folks!


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Coyotex said:


> Yes, I'm still looking! lol
> Looking at a 2010 with 85K miles on it.
> Asking price is $6700.
> This seems a bit low.
> ...


All you have to do, though it costs something, is to bring it to a Toyota dealership for a "pre-purchase inspection" and mention the hybrid battery check should be included. They will do it and give you a report of what if anything needs to be done. Also any other questions about Prius should be answerable at priuschat.com. They have forums for each model and generation.


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

Coyotex said:


> Yes, I'm still looking! lol
> Looking at a 2010 with 85K miles on it.
> Asking price is $6700.
> This seems a bit low.
> ...


I think you should also look into Lexus HS 250H Hybrid, they are amazing they are not as economical as they have bigger engines but they still give 35 mpg. They are a bit better looking than prius and more refined. Just bought one for $7500 with 110k on the clock its a 2010.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

AnointedOne said:


> I think you should also look into Lexus HS 250H Hybrid, they are amazing they are not as economical as they have bigger engines but they still give 35 mpg. They are a bit better looking than prius and more refined. Just bought one for $7500 with 110k on the clock its a 2010.


Hybrid and 35mpg in the same applying phrase is an oxymoron.


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

LADryver said:


> Hybrid and 35mpg in the same applying phrase is an oxymoron.


Apparently it gives between 40-45 mpg according to different online forums I checked out where people said they have been getting between 40-45. I just bought the car for my wife few days ago and have not really driven that much.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Get VIN # and run a Carfax report.
> https://www.carfax.com/vehicle-history-reports/
> I did Uber 5 year in NYC with a 2010 Prii IV "leather" seats, leather wrapped steering wheel, heated seats.
> ZERO issues, 50 mpg all day, everyone was comfortable.
> ...


Any footage of the actual crash?


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

AnointedOne said:


> Apparently it gives between 40-45 mpg according to different online forums I checked out where people said they have been getting between 40-45. I just bought the car for my wife few days ago and have not really driven that much.


There is a style of driving called "pulse and glide". Hybrid drivers like to think they invented it but I used it on a 1973 Opal. The "captain obvious" truth is that the less gas you manage to feed, the less is consumed.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

AnointedOne said:


> I think you should also look into Lexus HS 250H Hybrid, they are amazing they are not as economical as they have bigger engines but they still give 35 mpg. They are a bit better looking than prius and more refined. Just bought one for $7500 with 110k on the clock its a 2010.


That car doesn't "add up".

If you want a hybrid with better mpg, get a CMAX.

If you want a faster hybrid, get a CMAX.

If you want a bigger hybrid with more interior space, get a CMAX.

That car is smaller than a CMAX, gets worse milage, and is slower. wtf!?


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

OldBay said:


> That car doesn't "add up".
> 
> If you want a hybrid with better mpg, get a CMAX.
> 
> ...


Can't standard CMAX and the shape is hideous. It's not all about the mpg it's about styling too. Wanted to get something which is affordable and looks good.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> That car doesn't "add up".
> 
> If you want a hybrid with better mpg, get a CMAX.
> 
> ...


Lexus is a luxury brand. The additional creature comforts will make it never line up value wise with a economy tier car. Apples and oranges


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

AnointedOne said:


> Can't standard CMAX and the shape is hideous. It's not all about the mpg it's about styling too. Wanted to get something which is affordable and looks good.


The CMAX is the exact same shape as every other wedge hatchback in the segment. Its like a bigger Honda Fit.

Your argument is basically form over function. As this is a rideshare board, thats bad advice.

But lets not kid anyone, that Lexus is about the same size as the current gen Corolla, you aren't impressing the neighbors or anyone with that.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Lexus is a luxury brand. The additional creature comforts will make it never line up value wise with a economy tier car. Apples and oranges


Old luxury cars often don't stack up in comfort and tech features compared to newer mid-level cars.

I went to check out a 2010 Lincoln MKZ hybrid, and the interior was gag-inducing. The design was like a weird combination of Walmart and Neiman Marcus. But it was a "luxury" model. Funny what passes as "luxury".


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

OldBay said:


> The CMAX is the exact same shape as every other wedge hatchback in the segment. Its like a bigger Honda Fit.
> 
> Your argument is basically form over function. As this is a rideshare board, thats bad advice.
> 
> ...


I don't care if it's bigger or smaller than Corolla or Prius. Its a practical decent looking car with enough space for my wife and kids, she only drives the car less than 10 miles a day.



OldBay said:


> The CMAX is the exact same shape as every other wedge hatchback in the segment. Its like a bigger Honda Fit.
> 
> Your argument is basically form over function. As this is a rideshare board, thats bad advice.
> 
> ...


The car I bought is a 2010 and is top of the range, it has all the bells and whistles and seats are more comfortable than a prius and corolla.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> The CMAX is the exact same shape as every other wedge hatchback in the segment. Its like a bigger Honda Fit.
> 
> Your argument is basically form over function. As this is a rideshare board, thats bad advice.
> 
> ...


I hate the design of all MKZ so I would be a bad judge on this one.

Ops Lexus interior design still holding up well imho









Vs your cmax









This the first time I've seen the inside, this don't cramp your legs?


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I hate the design of all MKZ so I would be a bad judge on this one.
> 
> Ops Lexus interior design still holding up well imho
> View attachment 420924
> ...


My Lexus interior is exactly the same.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

AnointedOne said:


> My Lexus interior is exactly the same.


Oh this is a picture of your interior, I pulled off the net. I mistakenly referred to you as op.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

OldBay said:


> The CMAX is the exact same shape as every other wedge hatchback in the segment. Its like a bigger Honda Fit.
> 
> Your argument is basically form over function. As this is a rideshare board, thats bad advice.
> 
> ...


CMAX is not the same. No other car seems to be in its class. It is classified as a Compact MPV. Wth is a compact mpv. Multi-purpose vehicle. Insurance is higher for it. Registration fees are higher for it. It is like a junior SUV. I nearly bought one, twice. There are two versions of the Cmax but they may have discontinued the Energi which was all EV. The hybrid is what is left.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

LADryver said:


> CMAX is not the same. No other car seems to be in its class. It is classified as a Compact MPV. Wth is a compact mpv. Multi-purpose vehicle. Insurance is higher for it. Registration fees are higher for it. It is like a junior SUV. I nearly bought one, twice. There are two versions of the Cmax but they may have discontinued the Energi which was all EV. The hybrid is what is left.


Its a tall wagon. The bottom half of the car is a ford focus, the top is tall like an escape. Its a great rideshare car.

Its taller than a Prius V, (more cabin space), but shorter by 8" (less trunk space).

The point I was trying to make is that its alot faster than the other Hybrids in this discussion, and its bigger. The insurance registration was similar to my other car, but I didn't compare it to other makes/models.

Avoid the energi. Much less trunk space.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Coyotex said:


> Yes, I'm still looking! lol
> Looking at a 2010 with 85K miles on it.
> Asking price is $6700.
> This seems a bit low.
> ...


No matter what vehicle it is, request a Carfax history report.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Steven Ambrose said:


> No matter what vehicle it is, request a Carfax history report.


Usually, but lately, after driving a monstrosity, I am sure that the present condition would make its history very clear.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> This the first time I've seen the inside, this don't cramp your legs?


First, that is a base model interior. It must be a euro spec as there is no manual version in USA. The gauge cluster looks old, maybe its a previous gen. The SEL has chrome trim, 8" screen, and leather interior.

The seating position is big. 8-way adjustable power heated seats.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

OldBay said:


> First, that is a base model interior. It must be a euro spec as there is no manual version in USA. The gauge cluster looks old, maybe its a previous gen. The SEL has chrome trim, 8" screen, and leather interior.
> 
> The seating position is big. 8-way adjustable power heated seats.


Seems to me this is adjusted for a short driver. This transmission is not manual.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> First, that is a base model interior. It must be a euro spec as there is no manual version in USA. The gauge cluster looks old, maybe its a previous gen. The SEL has chrome trim, 8" screen, and leather interior.
> 
> The seating position is big. 8-way adjustable power heated seats.


I think I remembered the year model on your CMax wrong, this one looks much better.

It's is still far behind in looks and amenities of that 2010 Lexus though including space.



LADryver said:


> Seems to me this is adjusted for a short driver. This transmission is not manual.


Can't adjust width


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> It's is still far behind in looks and amenities of that 2010 Lexus though including space.


I really doubt it.

The squarish dash looks like a toyota, but at least the gauge cluster is in the right place. The fake woodgrain veneer doesn't make it upscale. That little 5" screen not looking very upscale. Its smaller than the CMAX too. There is something very "upscale" about extra headroom.

Nothing against the lexus car, but it seems like a distant 4th or 5th place if choosing a hybrid for rideshare. A Camry Hybrid is going to be a better choice, imo. A prius if you are an extreme mpg weenie. The Prius V if you need lots of cargo space. The CMAX if you want an all around better car with lots of passenger space.

Dont want to rain on his parade, but I was looking for pics of the Lexus and found this.

https://www.greencarreports.com/new...-recalled-for-potential-hybrid-system-failure
It does look "normal" like a small camry.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I really doubt it.
> 
> The squarish dash looks like a toyota, but at least the gauge cluster is in the right place. The fake woodgrain veneer doesn't make it upscale. That little 5" screen not looking very upscale. Its smaller than the CMAX too. There is something very "upscale" about extra headroom.
> 
> Nothing against the lexus car, but it seems like a distant 4th or 5th place if choosing a hybrid. A Camry Hybrid is going to be a better choice, imo. A prius if you are an extreme mpg weenie. The Prius V if you need lots of cargo space. The CMAX if you want an all around better car with lots of passenger space.


I drove a Honda Fit before the high headroom cars, are stat padders to claim the car is bigger than it really is.

You can see in the photos how narrow the leg space in the cmax is. You can push a seat back or forward but you can't make your car wider.

Also bigger center console with more control features, more advanced steering wheel and driver side control, the Toyota actually have a touch screen (the cmax is only a display).

Fake wood and leather beats vaccum cleaner plastic throughout. This is before we consider things like heated seats and steering wheel etc.

Remember I drove the 2017 Ford Fusion Hybrid for weeks :rollseyes:


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I drove a Honda Fit before the high headroom cars, are stat padders to claim the car is bigger than it really is.
> 
> You can see in the photos how narrow the leg space in the cmax is. You can push a seat back or forward but you can't make your car wider.
> 
> ...


Youre so misinformed. My car has Sync 2 which is touch. IDK how you drove a fusion and thought it wasnt touch. Maybe you didn't actually drive that car. Thats my guess.

All of the reviews of the CMAX comment on its high quality interior and space. But whatever dude. You don't like me, you don't like my car. No surprise here.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Youre so misinformed. My car has Sync 2 which is touch. IDK how you drove a fusion and thought it wasnt touch. Maybe you didn't actually drive that car. Thats my guess.
> 
> All of the reviews of the CMAX comment on its high quality interior and space. But whatever dude. You don't like me, you don't like my car. No surprise here.


I drove that Fusion 3 weeks and kept forgetting it wasn't touchscreen and kept poking the LCD to no avail.

It was a Hertz rental maybe it was just not working &#128514;



OldBay said:


> Youre so misinformed. My car has Sync 2 which is touch. IDK how you drove a fusion and thought it wasnt touch. Maybe you didn't actually drive that car. Thats my guess.
> 
> All of the reviews of the CMAX comment on its high quality interior and space. But whatever dude. You don't like me, you don't like my car. No surprise here.


Oldbay sorry if I bust your balls about your cmax so much. The Fusion hybrid just was that bad in my opinion.

When I see you recommending it to others I just become aghast.

Proof pictures, I drove a 2017 Ford Fusion( pretty much the same car as a C-Max) which is a more advance version of the model you own.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Cmax and Fusion have same powertrain, everything else is different. Different chassis, difernt body, different design.

The CMAX is a hybrid version of the Focus that is considerably taller.

Also, you drove the low spec SE version. I have an SEL, which was renamed Titanium.

The CMAX is quicker than the Fusion and it handles better. How can you not like the powertrain? Its much faster than a Prius and pulls hard. Maybe its lighter than the Fusion, or maybe the final drive ratio/ tire size is different.

The Fusion Hybrid trunk is tiny, the cmax trunk is decent size. Its a really good RS car. I know you are just jealous, which is why you are being this way.

That said, this is too much fun for me, welcome to the ignore list. All you do is snipe and waste peoples time.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Cmax and Fusion have same powertrain, everything else is different. Different chassis, difernt body, different design.
> 
> The CMAX is a hybrid version of the Focus that is considerably taller.
> 
> ...


I own a 2017 Rav4, why in the world would I be jealous of an old C-Max.

You thought I was mistaken so I posted proof pictures. Now you're flipping out &#128566;

Also your cmax maybe a higher model than an SE but it also an older model than the car I have in the pictures, so imma call that a wash


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I think I remembered the year model on your CMax wrong, this one looks much better.
> 
> It's is still far behind in looks and amenities of that 2010 Lexus though including space.
> 
> ...


Short drivers adjust the height and distance, not width.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

LADryver said:


> Short drivers adjust the height and distance, not width.


That's not what I meant. If you look at the cmax photos you will notice the leg areas are much more narrow than the pictures of the pictures of that 2010 Lexus.

That's important when you consider space because you can't adjust width. Width is more important than a high ceiling on a low sitting car.

People that are tall enough use the additional headroom legs are too long to comfortable fit in eco box cars. So essentially the headroom is just stat padding for the manufacturer. Extra width however is appreciated by all.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

hey guys, can you please take your pissing match about your Lexus, Fusion and Cmax to another thread?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> That's not what I meant. If you look at the cmax photos you will notice the leg areas are much more narrow than the pictures of the pictures of that 2010 Lexus.
> 
> That's important when you consider space because you can't adjust width. Width is more important than a high ceiling on a low sitting car.
> 
> People that are tall enough use the additional headroom legs are too long to comfortable fit in eco box cars. So essentially the headroom is just stat padding for the manufacturer. Extra width however is appreciated by all.


Ford CMAX dimensions:
174″ L x *72″ W* x 64″ H

Lexus HS 250H dimensions:
185" L x* 70.3" W *x 59.3"

Stop being a clown.



Coyotex said:


> hey guys, can you please take your pissing match about your Lexus, Fusion and Cmax to another thread?


I'm out.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Why guess? Haul that Prius up to a Toyota for a full inspection of everything.
> 
> Yes it will cost you a couple of hundred but you will know exactly what you are buying.


Kill two birds.... Take the car along with Lyft & Uber inspection forms.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Ford CMAX dimensions:
> 174″ L x *72″ W* x 64″ H
> 
> Lexus HS 250H dimensions:
> ...


I made my assumption purely on the pictures post, maybe the angle of the shots made the Lexus appear wider etc.

But I will concede the argument on greater with, you are correct the cmax is wider.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> That's not what I meant. If you look at the cmax photos you will notice the leg areas are much more narrow than the pictures of the pictures of that 2010 Lexus.
> 
> That's important when you consider space because you can't adjust width. Width is more important than a high ceiling on a low sitting car.
> 
> People that are tall enough use the additional headroom legs are too long to comfortable fit in eco box cars. So essentially the headroom is just stat padding for the manufacturer. Extra width however is appreciated by all.


We are dealing with cars of different widths. Lexus is wider because it is the luxury blueprint of style to be so. The higher echelon, the wider the car, the larger the console, etc. Check out Rolls and Bentley for examples. Stretching out is a luxury.

As for what to ask, the answer starts with, ask of whom? The owner wont tell you a thing. You need to use your right to a mechanic inspection and take it to a dealership. Pay the hundred bucks after you drive it and it feels and looks satisfactory. Check with the very active forum priuschat.com. Then you need to learn how to drive a hybrid car.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

LADryver said:


> We are dealing with cars of different widths. Lexus is wider because it is the luxury blueprint of style to be so. The higher echelon, the wider the car, the larger the console, etc. Check out Rolls and Bentley for examples. Stretching out is a luxury.
> 
> As for what to ask, the answer starts with, ask of whom? The owner wont tell you a thing. You need to use your right to a mechanic inspection and take it to a dealership. Pay the hundred bucks after you drive it and it feels and looks satisfactory. Check with the very active forum priuschat.com. Then you need to learn how to drive a hybrid car.


I'm not in the market for another car.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I hate the design of all MKZ so I would be a bad judge on this one.
> 
> Ops Lexus interior design still holding up well imho
> View attachment 420924
> ...


Lexus interior is much more attractive. CMAX interior looks like someone loaded up some vents, switches and gauges into a giant peashooter and then shot them at the dashboard. Both cars look like a flight deck, though. Way too many fiddly little buttons and dials. Simpler is better. I learned to drive in of these:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Lexus interior is much more attractive. CMAX interior looks like someone loaded up some vents, switches and gauges into a giant peashooter and then shot them at the dashboard. Both cars look like a flight deck, though. Way too many fiddly little buttons and dials. Simpler is better. I learned to drive in of these:
> 
> View attachment 421199


I like fiddy things &#129303;


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

The CMAX has much much worse fuel economy that Ford Advertised. They claimed better fuel economy than Prius V, but in reality the Prius V had much much better fuel economy. There were many lawsuits against Ford for lying about fuel economy. The CMAX is only worth it if you can get it for like 5 or 6 grand less than a Prius V. The much much worse reliability and much much worse fuel economy of the CMAX are really going to cost many many thousands and thousands of dollars more over hundreds of thousands of miles of driving.


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

Ford is a terrible car. Whatever the model is. End of story.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> The CMAX has much much worse fuel economy that Ford Advertised. They claimed better fuel economy than Prius V, but in reality the Prius V had much much better fuel economy. There were many lawsuits against Ford for lying about fuel economy. The CMAX is only worth it if you can get it for like 5 or 6 grand less than a Prius V. The much much worse reliability and much much worse fuel economy of the CMAX are really going to cost many many thousands and thousands of dollars more over hundreds of thousands of miles of driving.


I'm averaging 45 at the pump in the middle of winter, although the computer says 47. I think in spring/fall with better gas and no heater it will hit the original advertized 47.

In the 2014 model year, they made a few aerodynamic improvements including a mechanical wind vane and undercarriage vents. Also they reprogrammed it to run on full EV up to 65mph.

Independent tests showed it was withing a couple mpg of the Prius V. Whatever tests the EPA (?) run on the cars, the Prius is designed to ace those tests. In real world the CMAX is very close.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

OldBay said:


> I'm averaging 45 at the pump in the middle of winter, although the computer says 47. I think in spring/fall with better gas and no heater it will hit the original advertized 47.
> 
> In the 2014 model year, they made a few aerodynamic improvements including a mechanical wind vane and undercarriage vents. Also they reprogrammed it to run on full EV up to 65mph.
> 
> Independent tests showed it was withing a couple mpg of the Prius V. Whatever tests the EPA (?) run on the cars, the Prius is designed to ace those tests. In real world the CMAX is very close.


Honorable mention to the OP asking about a Prius IV, this thread has taken quite a turn. For someone asking what they should ask, an exploration of other cars with similar technology (Ford's hybrid base was licensed from Toyota) is a way to learn about hybrid cars and the issues that come up in the course of their operation. Every driver gets different mileage depending on their style and terrain, climate, altitude, and speed of driving. If you go to a Toyota Dealer for a Prius inspection, they will compare its condition to their specifications.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

LADryver said:


> Honorable mention to the OP asking about a Prius IV, this thread has taken quite a turn. For someone asking what they should ask, an exploration of other cars with similar technology (Ford's hybrid base was licensed from Toyota) is a way to learn about hybrid cars and the issues that come up in the course of their operation. Every driver gets different mileage depending on their style and terrain, climate, altitude, and speed of driving. If you go to a Toyota Dealer for a Prius inspection, they will compare its condition to their specifications.


Sometimes extra information is useful, sometimes it isn't.

The OP is having a problem finding a V in his price range, so exploring other cars is a legit strategy.

I did the hybrid math and if I couldnt find a cmax, I would have sought a Camry or Avalon hybrid (if I could find one for <10K). Prius is just too small and slow for my tastes. Prior gen Ford hybrids are too old for this market. Ford fusion hybrid has tiny trunk.

I'm in a ten year market and the reality is that a 2014 Camry/Avalon hybrid around 10K would have had 150K+ miles. If I couldnt find a cmax or camry < 10K, I probably would have gone cheap-cheap with something like a malibu or Kia Soul.

The whole point is to keep the price down. OP has the right idea, but Prius are expensive for what they are. He's in a 15 year market so his math is different.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Sometimes extra information is useful, sometimes it isn't.
> 
> The OP is having a problem finding a V in his price range, so exploring other cars is a legit strategy.
> 
> ...


How is a Prius expensive "for what they are"? These things are built like tanks, and they have consistent gas savings. They rarely have mechanical troubles.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

LADryver said:


> How is a Prius expensive "for what they are"? These things are built like tanks, and they have consistent gas savings. They rarely have mechanical troubles.


They are a small car. You can get a Camry hybrid for about the same price.

And because of name recognition and in-group dynamics, people pay a premium for them. Are they more reliable? Its not clear to what degree they are.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Just to be clear, I haven't ran across many Camry hybrids at all. Matter of fact, I haven't ran across many other hybrids than the Prius. As far as being "too slow", I'm not in a drag race with anyone so I don't care. As far as being "too small", very rarely do I have more than 2 people in my car, so that doesn't matter. As for trunk space, of all the rides I've done, outside of some grocery bags, I've had a total of TWO rides with luggage to put in the back. 

Do I do airport rides? Hardly at all (my market doesn't have an airport! lol). As I've stated, my average ride is less than 5 miles, and that's on the high end during the day. At night, for the bar crowd, it's less than that. 

Do I do this gig full time? Nope. So I'm also looking for the gas mileage thing for my commute back/forth to my day job as well. My current car gets 23 mpg. I figure with a Prius, if I get at least 40mpg that will almost cut my gas bill in half, and I won't worry about putting all the extra miles on it. I'm also planning on taking some long road trips this year, so that's another factor. 

So, to me, there's a LOT more to it than just ride share.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> Just to be clear, I haven't ran across many Camry hybrids at all. Matter of fact, I haven't ran across many other hybrids than the Prius.


https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/inven...electingHelper.selectedEntity=d2920&zip=47801


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Ask if it can merge in traffic.... Oh wait don't bother...we know it can't...


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

OldBay said:


> https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/inven...electingHelper.selectedEntity=d2920&zip=47801


Awesome! thank you!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Coyotex said:


> Just to be clear, I haven't ran across many Camry hybrids at all. Matter of fact, I haven't ran across many other hybrids than the Prius. As far as being "too slow", I'm not in a drag race with anyone so I don't care. As far as being "too small", very rarely do I have more than 2 people in my car, so that doesn't matter. As for trunk space, of all the rides I've done, outside of some grocery bags, I've had a total of TWO rides with luggage to put in the back.
> 
> Do I do airport rides? Hardly at all (my market doesn't have an airport! lol). As I've stated, my average ride is less than 5 miles, and that's on the high end during the day. At night, for the bar crowd, it's less than that.
> 
> ...


I have owned Camry Hybrid first generation and second generation and Prius. I can confirm that the Prius has more trunk space than the Camry Hybrid, due to it (a) being a hatchback and (b) because the Prius hybrid battery is under the trunk floor whereas the Camry hybrid battery takes up room inside the trunk. With Camry Hybrid you can get three carry-on cases in the trunk and that's about it. You can't take a pax with a fold-up wheelchair in a Camry Hybrid as it won't fit, whereas the Prius trunk will take it.

Interior room is about the same in both. The Prius is ever so slightly narrower but the legroom is similar. Prius rear seats fold down so you can take an air mattress and sleep comfortably in the car. Can't do that with a Camry

Camry Hybrid 1st gen averaged 36 mpg. Camry Hybrid 2nd gen averaged 40 mpg. Prius averaged 43 mpg. None of these differences are a big deal; just a couple of bucks difference from the least mpg to the best mpg over a 200 mile shift.

I think 1st gen Camry Hybrid was the best of all three for rideshare. Much better performance, better ride, more comfortable then Prius and cheaper than gen 2 Camry Hybrid. However it costs more to buy than a Prius and the Prius is more practical.

There's no right or wrong choice; just depends on what one's priorities are.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

OldBay said:


> I'm averaging 45 at the pump in the middle of winter, although the computer says 47. I think in spring/fall with better gas and no heater it will hit the original advertized 47.
> 
> In the 2014 model year, they made a few aerodynamic improvements including a mechanical wind vane and undercarriage vents. Also they reprogrammed it to run on full EV up to 65mph.
> 
> Independent tests showed it was withing a couple mpg of the Prius V. Whatever tests the EPA (?) run on the cars, the Prius is designed to ace those tests. In real world the CMAX is very close.


It all depends on how much you pay for a CMAX compared to a Prius V and how many miles you drive it during your ownership.
At the same price and same mileage, the Prius V is obviously the better vehicle for ridesharing. If the price and milage on the CMAX are lower enough to overcompensate for the worse fuel economy and reliability, then the CMAX is the better buy.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> It all depends on how much you pay for a CMAX compared to a Prius V and how many miles you drive it during your ownership.
> At the same price and same mileage, the Prius V is obviously the better vehicle for ridesharing. If the price and milage on the CMAX are lower enough to overcompensate for the worse fuel economy and reliability, then the CMAX is the better buy.


Toyota reliabilty is a myth.

https://www.carcomplaints.com/Toyota/Prius/
Read about the Lexus hybrid in this thread. Thats a toyota, not reliable.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Every make of cars has lemons. Heck, the Ford/Chevy feud has be going on forever. So has Honda/Toyota. You can find good reviews and bad reviews for just about all makes and models. I've personally, have owned VW, Toyota, Ford, Honda, Chevy, GMC, Datsun, Olds, Chrysler and have never had major issues with any of them. So, showing me an article someone has written bashing a certain car only tells me someone has a bug up their butt about it. Maybe for that particular person, at that particular time, that particular make/model was a lemon. Does that mean they all are? I can also show you good reviews on just about every car, does that mean they are all good? Just something to think about.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> Every make of cars has lemons. Heck, the Ford/Chevy feud has be going on forever. So has Honda/Toyota. You can find good reviews and bad reviews for just about all makes and models. I've personally, have owned VW, Toyota, Ford, Honda, Chevy, GMC, Datsun, Olds, Chrysler and have never had major issues with any of them. So, showing me an article someone has written bashing a certain car only tells me someone has a bug up their butt about it. Maybe for that particular person, at that particular time, that particular make/model was a lemon. Does that mean they all are? I can also show you good reviews on just about every car, does that mean they are all good? Just something to think about.


I have NOTHING against toyota. People are bashing my car, and I'm basically making the same argument you are, that they all have problems.

I have noticed that the Toyota crew are cult-like in the same way that Apple fanboys are. When you sift through all the BS you realize they all have merit.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

OldBay said:


> Toyota reliabilty is a myth.
> 
> https://www.carcomplaints.com/Toyota/Prius/
> Read about the Lexus hybrid in this thread. Thats a toyota, not reliable.


The Toyota Prius had *THE LOWEST 10 YEAR COST OF OWNERSHIP OF ANY CAR SOLD IN IN THE US*.
There are going to be a few lemons and a few owners who don't take peventative maintenance seriously even for the most reliable car.
The Toyota Prius does not have perfect reliability but no car does. It simply comes the closest to perfect reliability over a 10 year period than any other car, pickup, or suv. 
https://www.yourmechanic.com/article/the-most-and-least-expensive-cars-to-maintain-by-maddy-martin


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Because "your mechanic" says so.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Coyotex said:


> Yes, I'm still looking! lol
> Looking at a 2010 with 85K miles on it.
> Asking price is $6700.


Well look no further. Here is a 2007 Prius, which would have turned into a luxury American car. But is unfortunately still a Prius, hence the low price.


----------

